# Spirit's The Ruins in my display!! So happy!!



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That's awesome, totally worth $200. Congratulations!


----------



## The Mask Doctor (Oct 14, 2014)

Just a thought: If there's a Home Depot near you, you may want to invest in some "Never Wet".
It's a clear hydrophobic spray-on coating that actually repels water. If you live in a particularly snowy area, you may already know about it, since it also repels mud, etc. The Never Wet would protect it from ANY water based damage.


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

Wonderful always wanted to buy one of there displays however do not have the space. Congrats it looks awsome


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Awesome. I thought the Ruins was easily the best of this year's displays at Spirit


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm working at Spirit this year and was promised the ruins which I put together by the way. I come in to work Tuesday morning and they're selling it for $500. Talk about mad, oh my goodness. Anyways this made me happy. I'm so glad you got one and great deal for $200. Super excited for you


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Now that is a great score. So much potential with this display.


----------



## wensteve (Apr 9, 2012)

The Mask Doctor said:


> Just a thought: If there's a Home Depot near you, you may want to invest in some "Never Wet".
> It's a clear hydrophobic spray-on coating that actually repels water. If you live in a particularly snowy area, you may already know about it, since it also repels mud, etc. The Never Wet would protect it from ANY water based damage.


I just told my husband about this post and he's never heard of this stuff nor have I. We don't live near a Home Depot but we do have Rona. We will check tomorrow for it. THANKS!!!


----------



## wensteve (Apr 9, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I'm working at Spirit this year and was promised the ruins which I put together by the way. I come in to work Tuesday morning and they're selling it for $500. Talk about mad, oh my goodness. Anyways this made me happy. I'm so glad you got one and great deal for $200. Super excited for you


She originally wanted $400 but I talked her down to $200 lol. I bow to you for putting this thing together. It came to us half done already, but the handbook we got with it stated it should take 11 hours, to assemble, with 2 people and I can believe that.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Wow! What an awesome score!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My local store was struggling for weeks it seemed to put the Ruins display together. The manager showed me the book which seemed pretty detailed and I thought she said it was something like 22 hours. Don't know if she was referring to all of it. It is a couple of sections as I recall and from the looks of your photos. 

BTW we saw the Never Wet when they were demo'ing it in HD a few months back. Remember hubby saying it was expensive to begin with and given how large even the display is that is outside is I would have to wonder how much of it it would take and whether it wouldn't just absorb into the cardboard.

Have fun with the display this year. They have had quite a few displays over the years I wouldn't mind having.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm surprised they let it go before Halloween. Usually it's a mad dash to get this kind of stuff the day after.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

$200? That is a steal!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Coolio! Great score for the m9ney. Congrats!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice score!

Wonder when Spirit will realise they could make a KILLING if they sold these set pieces as build your own kits in their stores each year? I haven't seen many props in the store I would buy, but the set pieces I would consider almost every year.


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, what's the white stuff in the doorway? Can you project onto it? Is that also a space for a screen at the back?


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Heck of a Deal, enjoy it.

PS Neverwet comes as a set of two cans and is sold in a box. Usuallly kept by the paint mixing area at Home Depot. I have sprayed cardboard with it and it doesn't 'wet' the cardboard if that is what you are worried about. I did a video of it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1Jyv3IyM7Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

That is an amazing score! The ruins is a really cool display. If any of my local stores still have it I may be buying the Gas Station.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last year or the year before I thought I saw their displays or maybe just a few items listed on their website for sale....does anyone remember the cardboard display trees for example? Didn't they also sell their asylum fencing as a kit? Don't recall what else I've seen. They were pretty pricey but then again quite large and many pieces and not exactly mass produced for volume. Can't imagine they would ship to anywhere but a store they were delivering inventory to anyway.

I do love seeing their displays each year.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd like to snag the gas station pump and sign as well, I was kind of digging that setup.

I was lucky to score the fence last year for free. I didn't want anything else and the mgr was kind of wanting some $$ for it but on the other hand knew that it was all going to be tossed out at the end of the day. He even said hey, come back in the evening and pick it all up out back by the dumpster. But the shop was a bit of a drive so he went ahead and gave me the fence so I wouldn't have to drive across town.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

EviLEye said:


> I'd like to snag the gas station pump and sign as well, I was kind of digging that setup.
> 
> I was lucky to score the fence last year for free. I didn't want anything else and the mgr was kind of wanting some $$ for it but on the other hand knew that it was all going to be tossed out at the end of the day. He even said hey, come back in the evening and pick it all up out back by the dumpster. But the shop was a bit of a drive so he went ahead and gave me the fence so I wouldn't have to drive across town.


Wait, do you know if all stores toss their displays if they don't sell at the end of the season? If that's the case, I may have to do some dumpster searching on November 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Last year or the year before I thought I saw their displays or maybe just a few items listed on their website for sale....does anyone remember the cardboard display trees for example? Didn't they also sell their asylum fencing as a kit? Don't recall what else I've seen. They were pretty pricey but then again quite large and many pieces and not exactly mass produced for volume. Can't imagine they would ship to anywhere but a store they were delivering inventory to anyway.
> 
> I do love seeing their displays each year.


I believe they did, back in 2011 they sold every single piece of their displays online as well (For example, the House of Horrors was $799.99, Zombie Wasteland Fan for $499.99, etc.)


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> Wait, do you know if all stores toss their displays if they don't sell at the end of the season? If that's the case, I may have to do some dumpster searching on November 2nd and 3rd.


I think most of them appear to sell their displays. The one I visited was a little off the beaten path and the manager told me that they had the temporary metal storage containers out back. He said they had basically the following day to get everything out of the shop and into the containers, and he knew that there was no way they were going to mess with the displays. 

Last year they had the clown displays, and someone had already bought the large entrance one. And the manager was upset with the shop owner cause he turned down an offer of like $300 for the train cars the day earlier. But when I was in there the mgr was begging me to take the train cars. He started out at $50 each and I was like naaaa, I'm good. Then he was like, how about you just take them. But I had no where to put them and just didn't need them. So he said everything was going into the dumpster.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

My local Spirit is selling it for $ 200 and the Last Chance Gas Station for $ 300















UPDATE: saw the ad again on CL, now they are asking for $150 for Ruins and $250 for Last Chance Gas Station


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Great score! I almost purchased one from my local Spirit. But have a small car, no truck to haul it home, and figure the assembly would be beyond me. I was curious about the projector used and the distance between it and the projection surface (felt like vinyl plastic to the touch). Here are a few photos of the display Under Construction from earlier in the season. You can see where the projector is positioned (height and distance) from the front.

















I'm building my own, much simpler equivalent of this--a mausoleum for rear projection effects. Won't be nearly as impressive as the Spirit Display. But the shelving units are light, easy to put together, and I get to re-use them for indoor display purposes off-seaon:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/136381-repurpose-inexpensive-cardboard-childrens-playhouse-into-yard-haunt-mausoleum-4.html


----------



## wensteve (Apr 9, 2012)

Scaremeuk said:


> Wow, what's the white stuff in the doorway? Can you project onto it? Is that also a space for a screen at the back?


It does have a spot for a projector and another spot for a TV. We got the FX video for the projector


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice display, congratulations
how tall is that?
how long is it?


so how did you get it before the season ends?


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow it looks awesome. I would love to have it, now if only I could get my local Spirit to do $200 AND convince hubby to be able to put it together and dismantle it each year.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*Raleigh, NC: May or may not be a Spirit Ruins (Spirit Sanctuary) display for $150*

There may or may not be a Spirit Ruins (what seems to be named Spirit Sanctuary on the front portion of the display with the rear projection material) for $150, at the Falls of the Neuse Spirit Halloween store in Raleigh, NC. They close at 6pm today and want the thing gone, evidently. Too much hassle for me. A steal for someone else. Also, evidently, none of the phones are working at any 3 of the Spirit Halloween stores in the Raleigh area. Something about them using pay per use phones and all the minutes being gone. So you'd have to drive in to purchase... Obviously doesn't include the projector or LCD TV... just cardboard display, I'd imagine, plus the rear projection material.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

awesome score!!!!


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

mikeerdas said:


> There may or may not be a Spirit Ruins (what seems to be named Spirit Sanctuary on the front portion of the display with the rear projection material) for $150, at the Falls of the Neuse Spirit Halloween store in Raleigh, NC. They close at 6pm today and want the thing gone, evidently. Too much hassle for me. A steal for someone else. Also, evidently, none of the phones are working at any 3 of the Spirit Halloween stores in the Raleigh area. Something about them using pay per use phones and all the minutes being gone. So you'd have to drive in to purchase... Obviously doesn't include the projector or LCD TV... just cardboard display, I'd imagine, plus the rear projection material.


Well damn. Hope someone out there was able to purchase the Falls of the Neuse Raleigh, NC Spirit store Sanctuary display--they close at 6pm, and it's now 6:01pm. Not sure what they'd do with it if it didn't sell.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

mikeerdas said:


> Well damn. Hope someone out there was able to purchase the Falls of the Neuse Raleigh, NC Spirit store Sanctuary display--they close at 6pm, and it's now 6:01pm. Not sure what they'd do with it if it didn't sell.


Check the dumpster tomorrow.


----------



## Spirithalloweencollector9 (Nov 30, 2021)

mikeerdas said:


> Great score! I almost purchased one from my local Spirit. But have a small car, no truck to haul it home, and figure the assembly would be beyond me. I was curious about the projector used and the distance between it and the projection surface (felt like vinyl plastic to the touch). Here are a few photos of the display Under Construction from earlier in the season. You can see where the projector is positioned (height and distance) from the front.
> 
> View attachment 226298
> 
> ...


 Doubt your still active but would you sell it


----------

